# PT history. Medieval markets & fairs



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have any connection with this site so hope it's OK to post it?

Portugal has a fair number of Medieval markets, fairs and festas etc so I thought this might be of interest to some of you. 

Mercado Medieval | Feiras e Mercados Medievais em Portugal 

It's not a comprehensive listing because I don't see any of the Tomar ones listed and I'd guess some others are also missing but there are a fair number listed.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

We have an excellent one here in Coimbra. What makes it so special is the setting around the old buildings in the city centre. If you do ever attend watch out for the actor that gets right into character as a leper. It's all for charity and I gather he moves around from town to town with the festival.


----------

